# Street vs. Cycling clothing



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Just bought myself a folder and am readying myself to begin multimodal commuting in the Big Apple. Perfect timing, as it appears the temps won't go above 30F this entire week. I have a shower at work and a locker I can store appropriate work clothes, shoes, etc. for my morning arrival (although I will likely pack everything daily between my backpack and a messenger bag I'll strap to my rack).

So, pros/cons of using street/work clothes for your commute vs. dedicated cycling gear.

Oh, and the bulk of my 7 mile one-way commute will be on a MUT running along a windy river bank.

Also, anything else I need to think about? I have:
Bike w/ fenders and rack
Waterproof bags (backpack and messenger styles)
Front and rear lights
Heavy duty cable lock
Well lit publicly traveled bike rack for lock up


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I would go with a u-lock vs. a cable if possible. A mini-u paired with a cable for the wheels is a great option.

As to the clothing question. At cold or hot extremes I tend to wear cycling specific clothes. Between about 40-75 degrees I tend to wear street clothes, but ones made out of wool or science fabrics. You can wear fabrics that wick well and will keep you warm without looking like you're on a club ride. I dig soft shell pants, wool long underwear and sweaters for a nice middle ground. At the end of the day, use what you have and don't worry too much about it.

At 30 degrees I'd probably wear soft shell pants over light long underwear, a wool t-shirt, light wool sweater and wind proof fleece. Hope is helps.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> So, pros/cons of using street/work clothes for your commute vs. dedicated cycling gear.


It depends on many things, and many of those are personal preference, and your need (or not) to conform to street fashion when cycling.

There's no right or wrong answer, just what works for you. And that will take time and experimentation.

Personally, I sweat profusely on the bike. Even in today's 9°F and windchills well below zero. (Maybe closing my pit-zips was a mistake.) I also work directly with the public, so looking and smelling bad are not options.

I have no choice but to change clothes when I get to work. So since I have to change anyway, I wear cycling gear on the bike, and keep work clothes in my locker.

I have found that winter cycling gear works better than street winter clothing on the bike. All my winter street wear is much too warm when pedaling effort is added. Plus I found jeans and standard longjohns to be too drafty on cold, windy days. Even my Lake winter cycling boots work better than my Wolverines. And they're clipless!

But on the other side, if street fashion is your thing, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

If by "folder" you mean a folding bike with little wheels, I'd go for the street clothes, personally. Call me shallow, but I feel silly wearing cycling kit on anything but a full-on road or mountain bike.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

At 7 miles I'd go with street clothes. Too short a ride to bother changing. Just get some good, non-chafing underwear. 

Also, there's a whole lot of clothing options out there that are technical, but designed to look like regular clothes. Not my gig, but definitely something to look into.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

First things first - which folder and from where?

7 miles makes it an easy decision - street clothes. Take it easy (https://www.facebook.com/groups/19375798739/), enjoy the ride, and you shouldn't get sweaty (and much less sweaty than the subway tunnels in summer). And, mentally you'll be in much better shape when you arrive at work or home than the tunnel people (btw, have you noticed the signs about 47 people being killed by subways in 2012?).


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

I like cycling-oriented street clothes from companies like Swrve and Outlier. They are a bit spendy, but are really durable. They are as tech as other clothes, but look better. I actually wear them at work rather than while riding, because I like the fit.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks all. As always, appreciate the thoughtful input and discussion. To answer a few of the questions that came up.

Yes, folder = folding bike = clown bike. It looks silly, but it is fully compliant with local transportation standards. I was considering a 26" wheeled folder, but couldn't find a design I was really sold on that gave me a compact easily manueverable folded package. So I went with a 20".

As this new mode of transportation is as much about mental/physical health as it is about saving cash, I picked up a Citizen Bike Miami. Steel frame, 6 speed gripshift (no internal hub) with fenders and rear rack for under $250 shipped. I already had lights (DeNotte 200L for the front, probably a Blackburn Mars 5 for the rear). I have a heavy duty Kryptonite cable lock (although the suggestion to go to a shackle/U lock is one I am seriously considering). So, I'm not sure technical street clothes as some have suggested is a practical approach, considering it would add expense to a cost-cutting initiative.

But it sounds like if I don't hammer, and am smart with my clothing, I could potentially get away with wearing my wool or cotton dress pants on the bike with relatively little, if any, ill effect.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

First off, your cable lock is worthless. Get a U-lock, or fold your bike and carry it in like it's designed for. 

As far as clothes go, it depends on a few things. I work in the creative department of an ad agency, so a nice set of jeans and a button down +/- a sweater works great for most days. I can also get away with sneakers in the office, but in the winter I leave a pair of shoes at the office, and ride in with my cycling shoes/cleats. 

If you can get away with a nice pair of jeans, I highly recommend the Solver jeans from Volcom. A bit more stylish than wranglers or levis (IMO), though a lot of their stuff can be a bit on the "skater/boarder" side of the fashion spectrum. Either way, they are stretch-denim, and come in a variety of colors. I have 3 pairs. Graphite, khaki, and a dark denim. I wear them almost exclusively, since I ride to work daily. Rapha makes some pricey but nicey riding pants that would work for more traditional office settings. Beyond that, i'd buy any new pants in a stretch fabric. 

For shirts, I can usually get away with riding in with undershirt on beneath my warm layers in the cool weather, then I pack a button-down to put on overtop when I get to the office. In the summer, I wear a sacrificial t-shirt that gets changed out for a dry one once I get there. 

Just be cautious of your chain when you ride in with your work pants. Also, if you do ride in with dress pants, make sure all your cables have ferrules on the ends, so you don't snag and tear your pant leg. Not a big issue with a single speed bike and jeans, but a geared bike + dress pants could be bad.

Also, keep a fresh pair of socks and an undershirt in your daily bag, just in case puddles or rain creep up on you.


----------



## bwest (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree with above. My commute is short (10mi) but also has 1000ft of climbing - so can't avoid the sweating. Doing a change of clothes is just easier overall - and having sweaty butt is no fun.

There are cycling influenced casual clothing that makes it a bit easier to do the 1 change does it all thing. But for the price, I'd rather do cycling clothes + change of clothes until better options come available.


----------



## dirttorpedo (Feb 20, 2009)

my bias is towards a mix of cycling specific clothes and general hiking/outdoor sport clothes. It rains a lot where I live so good rain pants, jacket and booties are a must to stay comfortable. I have seen a few people wear just regular street clothes - shorts, hiking shoes and t-shirts. If that is comfortable for local conditions I say go for it.


----------



## hopatrickz (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone buy into the hybrid clothing that's casual wear infused with bicycle riding.... elements?


----------



## Bulette (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm with the 'casual sport' crowd.. mostly synthetic wicking fabrics, but in styles.. hiking/rowing shorts, sport shirts, (sometimes even a wicking polo..). Longer rides I still wear a chamois underneath my regular shorts though!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I vote for cycling specific clothes, particularly since you have showers and lockers at work. One of my reasons for bike commuting is fitness, and you aren't gonna get much of a workout riding in such a way that you won't get sweaty. I sweat even when the temps are in the teens on my commute. Sure, I take easy some days but I sweat even on those days, particularly during the warmer months. In the summer, I would arrive at work drenched in sweat no matter how slow I rode.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

hopatrickz said:


> Does anyone buy into the hybrid clothing that's casual wear infused with bicycle riding.... elements?


Not for me. For a 25 mile training ride I'm in cycling kit, for anything else, which means city or cargo bike, I wear whatever I normally do to walk down the street. Haven't had a need or desire for anything else. I suppose if I often wanted to ride 25 miles in casual clothes to work or meetings then they might be more desirable.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a few wool rapha items that are like this. I dont wear them so much to bike but rather i like them because theyre wool. 

Check ebay for decent prices...


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Not trying to thread dredge, but wanted to update on my own question and add my experience.

Thanks to all for the ideas and input. I've ended up going with workout/cycling clothes for the commute. Even though it is only 5-6 miles, I find being in kit much more comfortable than my usual office attire (dress shirt and slacks). Especially as the weather gets warmer, I can already see the benefits of performance materials. having a shower at work to freshen up and a locker available to store my bike clothes during the day sealed the deal for me.


----------



## dirttorpedo (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree that its up to personal preference. I sweat a lot too (partially because I seem to have one speed - all out), need to dress "professionally" and am fortunate to have access to a shower. I trend to cycling specific clothes for my shoes (I ride clipless), shorts/pants, helmet covers, gloves and rain/wind shells. I tend to wear technical or merino wool base layers and sweaters depending on the season. My choices are based on habit, comfort, functionality and safety. I've observed some nice street style cycling clothes lately, but I'm a strong believer in bright ugly colours as a safety device so the dark muted colours of the civies style bike wear just doesn't feel right to me. I also try to be as multifunctional as possible - I've worn wool cycling tights skiing and hiking and I use my hiking base layers and mid weight layers for cycling in the winter and shoulder seasons. A lot of people around here like to use XC ski gloves for cool weather riding. It rains so much I've been using the neoprene gloves, but man do they stink.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I've got a double-pull zipper cycling windbreaker that has a vented cape on my back below the shoulders, and it really breathes well when the armpit zippers are opened. I also have a fleece liner with armpit zippers, so I have a great temperature range available before they get shoved into the pannier bag. The back of the windbreaker is longer cut too, cycling specific. BTW, spring is a great time to buy winter gear.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

It took me 20 lycra wearing years to "discover" that I don't need cycling clothes to commute.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 19, 2012)

I gotta have a chamois


----------

